# should I top at this point?



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 3, 2020)

This is an 8 week old Sweet island skunk clone. Grown under LED with soil and added nova bloom nutes. So 2?s, does this plant look the right size on average for an 8 week clone? Also, is this a good time to top? Please note that im wanting to top for quality not so much for grow room space, just wanna know if it looks like a good time to top. Thanks!


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 3, 2020)

Is that an outdoor grow? They would be small after 8 weeks under my fluoros, much less outdoors. But they look very healthy. You can top anytime in veg, even now if you like, but they're bushing up pretty good on their own.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 3, 2020)

No, its an indoor only i just put it on the porch while cleaning the grow space. I thought it was growing fast. Thanks for the quick response. Do you rec. Fim or top?


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 3, 2020)

CORRECTION MY NUTES ARE FLORA NOVE


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 3, 2020)

I would LST, but I've been advocating LST for over 20 years so I could be biased. Never saw the sense of removing the biggest, most developed growtip to favor the less developed growth below it. 
If you do top, make a clone out of what you take off.. 
Seriously, they look great, don't worry about size except as it relates to your flower light. That plant will be quite large after the stretch.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 3, 2020)

I'd do some LST.. get the canopy even then top every branch. 
How long to you plan on vegging before you flip?


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 3, 2020)

Cool man thanx smokinrav! Ill more than likely LST. hydrokid239 my original plan at the start was to veg until nov. 15th assuming no outside factors.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 3, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> This is an 8 week old Sweet island skunk clone. Grown under LED with soil and added nova bloom nutes. So 2?s, does this plant look the right size on average for an 8 week clone? Also, is this a good time to top? Please note that im wanting to top for quality not so much for grow room space, just wanna know if it looks like a good time to top. Thanks!


You can top if you want, or just LST them, by pulling those taller branches lower than the rest. Both work.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 3, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Cool man thanx smokinrav! Ill more than likely LST. hydrokid239 my original plan at the start was to veg until nov. 15th assuming no outside factors.


If you're gonna flip in a couple weeks, I would probably skip topping them, and just LST them.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 3, 2020)

Yea i was gonna extend the time if i did top


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 3, 2020)

Watch out with bringing her outside too.. it's really easy for bugs to jump in your pot and then you bring them back inside. 

You will be the landlord for some pesky squatters.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 3, 2020)

Copy that, thanks hydrokid


----------



## JimmiP (Nov 3, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> No, its an indoor only i just put it on the porch while cleaning the grow space. I thought it was growing fast. Thanks for the quick response. Do you rec. Fim or top?


I would fim her, bend her and just give her a week or two extra before moving on to flower.


----------



## JimmiP (Nov 3, 2020)

JimmiP said:


> I would fim her, bend her and just give her a week or two extra before moving on to flower.


I would give her a larger pot.


----------



## athlete (Nov 3, 2020)

I LOVE SEEING HEALTHY PLANTS! 

TY!


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 3, 2020)

New pot is forsure needed I agree. Were acting on that in the morning. Thanks to everyone! And your welcome athlete! Lol


----------



## athlete (Nov 3, 2020)

Have you considered getting an "airpot"?


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 3, 2020)

not til now!


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey yall!! How have u all been? Guys i potted up 2 days ago but this morning I noticed a droop in this top... is this over watering? If so ill cut back. Any other ideas? Same plant and info as top of thread.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 9, 2020)

Copy that. About this droop? Thanks.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 9, 2020)

Guys, as much as i love and get down to brass tax n good argument, can someone tell me if im watering too much? Lol after we get that answered ill ring the bell and we can all fight it out lmfao


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 9, 2020)

I don't see any sign of overwatering, as I said earlier, she looks great and is bushing out nicely all by herself. You could get by fine without training at all.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 9, 2020)

Thank you. That one branch i circled startled me.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 9, 2020)

wattzupizabich said:


> I wasn’t aware that how long you have been a member of a forum dictates the amount of plant knowledge and experience you have, I just learned my first bit of information from this site amazing


Wtf is with the attitude, every one is entitled to there own views, can you not just share your views without knocking other people's opinions.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 9, 2020)

wattzupizabich said:


> That’s the thing though topping increases yield there is no other way around it, it’s not an opinion or view.


I agree with that 100% no doubt about it but I think tieing the top over offers similar results, I've both atm topped and tied and I can't pick out which is which looking at the top of canopy both have multiple branches with tops/colas.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 9, 2020)

wattzupizabich said:


> You know what I meant don’t be a bitch that goes on a pot forum and critiques peoples grammar and spelling when you know it was an accident, god I hate this forum


Then leave!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 9, 2020)

wattzupizabich said:


> What the fuck are you talking about toopyour plants then inspect the root systems
> Of the plants you didn’t top. you fucking idiot and you will see the tipped plants have a superior root system


And I've never tooped or tipped a plant. How do you do that?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 9, 2020)

Talk about getting the last word, lol.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 9, 2020)

What have I created!? Hahahahah


----------



## mistergrafik (Nov 9, 2020)

Dang I missed it.

Nice plant man


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 9, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> What have I created!? Hahahahah


He's been banned, again, lol.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 9, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> He's been banned, again, lol.


The whole board is better off without that mental patient. I just don't get how he escaped twice in 2 days.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 9, 2020)

Lol dudes a weenie


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 9, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Lol dudes a weenie


So what did you decide? Are you going to top them? Once you have 3 to 5 nodes the plant should be healthy enough to do so if you want to but it's all preference. Topping gives you more main Colas and an easier chance at an even canopy. The mains you top slow down to heal allowing the lower branches to catch up. That said you can grow perfectly find bud without doing so.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 9, 2020)

Yea , tbh im going to just let this one grow. Shes gettn bushy and my grow space will allow it. I wanma take a clone from her a week before the switch. Is it cool to do that close to flower? Thanks.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 9, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Yea , tbh im going to just let this one grow. Shes gettn bushy and my grow space will allow it. I wanma take a clone from her a week before the switch. Is it cool to do that close to flower? Thanks.


That's cool. Topping is great but not necessary. You should be fine a week before you flip lights, gives her a week to recover. Just do some bending to keep the bud sites exposed and grow her out. Good luck bud, hope it turns out great for you.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks a ton man


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 9, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Thanks a ton man


Any time.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 9, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> I'd do some LST.. get the canopy even then top every branch.
> How long to you plan on vegging before you flip?


I'm trying this my next grow. Thanks


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 9, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> I'm trying this my next grow. Thanks


no problem. 
This is my Blue haze. Only doing LST at the moment. In week 4. Haven't topped yet. When the canopy evens out. Then I'm topping them all. 

If anyone wonders... the cutting in the shot glass/cup of water is 1 of 4 cuttings I took from an auto flower before it started flowering. 

3 of 4 have rooted in 5 days for 2, and 1 more rooted today.
Update coming in my old thread in my sig below.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 10, 2020)

Beautiful! Thanks man


----------



## guitarguy10 (Nov 10, 2020)

You can always top AND LST, they're not mutually exclusive .

I didn't top this grow, and I usually always do, hoping that LST and the scrog net would be enough but I wish now that I had topped, because the main colas are huge, too huge like they are outpacing the rest of the tops. But thats just my setup, i'll post pic later when lights are on. It looks like a mess though haha.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 10, 2020)

Shit dont trip on the mess lol would love 2 see your artwork.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 10, 2020)

smokinrav said:


> I would LST, but I've been advocating LST for over 20 years so I could be biased. Never saw the sense of removing the biggest, most developed growtip to favor the less developed growth below it.
> If you do top, make a clone out of what you take off..
> Seriously, they look great, don't worry about size except as it relates to your flower light. That plant will be quite large after the stretch.


I top, LST, and a week or so from flower SCROG my plants, Topping/fimming also creates 2 colas on the main stem which makes LST easier later on.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 10, 2020)

Thats a great idea bub


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 10, 2020)

i honestly replied without looking at your original picture, id say youre too far along to top. I do that somewhat early on probably 10 days or 2 weeks along. What i do suggest is you LST your canopy to make her a true bush and maximize your yield. honestly man the most valuable tools in my grow arsenal cost me less than $5 combined, do yourself a favor and grab some of these


----------



## guitarguy10 (Nov 10, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Shit dont trip on the mess lol would love 2 see your artwork.


They are 10 days into flower, I couldn't get to them when the light first went on, so I had to take pic with light on, enjoy the orange.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 11, 2020)

These are great pics yall! I cant wait til I finish my grow room! I want more than 3 plants!!! Haha yalls pics gave me the itch!


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 20, 2020)

UPDATE: Just wanted to give an update on the plant yall helped me with. Potted up in the last few weeks and now she is day 3 in flower!


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Nov 20, 2020)

She is gonna be 6 foot tall lol!, looking great though! Cant wait to see day 80 of flower lets goooo


----------



## pilto (Nov 21, 2020)

What light are you using?


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks for everyones interest!! Im using an LED shop light 7100 lumen 65 actual watt with an additional 3 LED full spectrum 8 actual watt. Its grown great. Low NPK soil so i can cotrol nutes. Flora nova grow nutes 2tsp/gal


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 21, 2020)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> She is gonna be 6 foot tall lol!, looking great though! Cant wait to see day 80 of flower lets goooo


Do u really think it will be tall?! I mean I got the room but damn was hoping for 4 feel hahaha


----------



## Jenko (Nov 21, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> no problem.
> This is my Blue haze. Only doing LST at the moment. In week 4. Haven't topped yet. When the canopy evens out. Then I'm topping them all. View attachment 4738357
> 
> If anyone wonders... the cutting in the shot glass/cup of water is 1 of 4 cuttings I took from an auto flower before it started flowering.
> ...


Would love to see this thread for cloning an autofrlower wow!


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Nov 21, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Do u really think it will be tall?! I mean I got the room but damn was hoping for 4 feel hahaha


I mean you never know ! Prolly gonna be a pound! , as some ppl like to say  . How tall are they already ? They are about to explode on you watch lol, a few weeks from now is gonna be a huuge change, keep the pics coming


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 21, 2020)

now im trippn! Lol bracing for explosion I guess! Pics will come weekly then! And she is 2 feet as of now lmao


----------



## Downsouth420 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hydrokid239 got that on point I would do the same damn things you’ll have so many tops.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 22, 2020)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> I mean you never know ! Prolly gonna be a pound! , as some ppl like to say  . How tall are they already ? They are about to explode on you watch lol, a few weeks from now is gonna be a huuge change, keep the pics coming


BRO SHE GREW ALMOST 2 INCHES OVER NIGHT!!


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Nov 22, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> BRO SHE GREW ALMOST 2 INCHES OVER NIGHT!!


Thats awesome, those plants should yield a ton of buds by the end  . im at day 60 over here , the anticipation is killing meee


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 22, 2020)

Bro!!!!!! Your looking fuckn amazing over there!!!! 20 more days you think?


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 23, 2020)

Day 40 here. the power of an even canopy means 9 or 10 colas this pretty on each plant


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 23, 2020)

Beautiful bro! Ima FIM the next grow


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Nov 23, 2020)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Bro!!!!!! Your looking fuckn amazing over there!!!! 20 more days you think?


Yeah gonna wait for day 80 i think or at least til theres more amber. Today starts week 8 of flower. My lady got antsy last night to get some drying to sample next weekend, so she cut a few stems down . We cut down 1 stem with a few nice nugs on it like 2 weeks ago and dried and cured it. We waked and baked on it this morning and that shit had us stoooopid blitzed, and i have a super high tolerance so i know these plants are packing a punch. 1 bowl was enough for the whole morning, til later in the afternoon . cant wait til these few stems dry for another sampling next week


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hey yall since you all have been amazing i have to admit fault and ask for help.. last night my timer failed. Lights were on all night. That was day 8 of flowering. Do i keep em off for 24 hrs then get back on track? Please know that i understand the mistake and the potential problems that come along with it so please dont lash me lol. Advice please?


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Nov 24, 2020)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> Yeah gonna wait for day 80 i think or at least til theres more amber. Today starts week 8 of flower. My lady got antsy last night to get some drying to sample next weekend, so she cut a few stems down . We cut down 1 stem with a few nice nugs on it like 2 weeks ago and dried and cured it. We waked and baked on it this morning and that shit had us stoooopid blitzed, and i have a super high tolerance so i know these plants are packing a punch. 1 bowl was enough for the whole morning, til later in the afternoon . cant wait til these few stems dry for another sampling next week


Gorgeous man! Can you get a test on the bud for %s?


----------



## Holeleeshet (Jan 12, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Is that an outdoor grow? They would be small after 8 weeks under my fluoros, much less outdoors. But they look very healthy. You can top anytime in veg, even now if you like, but they're bushing up pretty good on their own.


I would of vegged from clone. Every time they tip and every top node at every level then tie them branched down straight like a water hose and watch the rest of the stems work there magic as the long for light. It Makes one plant in a five gallon Lowe’s bucket do this. I have one setup With a single plant and another set up to plant and they both like the same


----------



## Holeleeshet (Jan 12, 2021)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Hey yall since you all have been amazing i have to admit fault and ask for help.. last night my timer failed. Lights were on all night. That was day 8 of flowering. Do i keep em off for 24 hrs then get back on track? Please know that i understand the mistake and the potential problems that come along with it so please dont lash me lol. Advice please?


No u can actually at week 6 A flower or leave your light off for three straight days and then go back to 12 on 12 off same timing hours and the plants will think winter is coming even quicker than usual with season change and will grow three times faster you just might have to water and extra time more than usual good luck happy farming


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Jan 12, 2021)

That's great advice and factual! Right on man she's about to be chopped 2 weeks ide say. Attached is a pic from Jan 7th. I might go 3 weeks more what do u think? This is one of two 'main" colas.


----------



## Holeleeshet (Jan 12, 2021)

I’d go 10 weeks if it’s sativa. Indica tends to triocome faster and you can get away with 8 or nine weeks of flower but them sativas like to be slow and rewarding. If it’s an auto flower on the other hand I’d say cut it two weeks no problem. I topped all my buds, tied them down and them topped all them bud sites and I have one plant that covers my whole four foot across closet. I’ve still got 7 or eight weeks to go till harvest.


----------



## Holeleeshet (Jan 12, 2021)

Wildwelder303 said:


> That's great advice and factual! Right on man she's about to be chopped 2 weeks ide say. Attached is a pic from Jan 7th. I might go 3 weeks more what do u think? This is one of two 'main" colas.


I usually micro top my plants after clone to make it where it branches off making two stems, only I leave the top I cut with a razor attached and tape it. It heals it together and makes three branches leaving the mains. I just bend them over and over with the canopy. Learned it from wise old pot farmers from back in the day.


----------



## Killaki (Jan 12, 2021)

I have a sativa at 13 weeks right now and don't plan to harvest it for another week or two. I cut the sister clone at 12 weeks and was sort of disappointed.


----------



## Killaki (Jan 12, 2021)

Killaki said:


> I have a sativa at 13 weeks right now and don't plan to harvest it for another week or two. I cut the sister clone at 12 weeks and was sort of disappointed.


----------



## Holeleeshet (Jan 12, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Day 40 here. the power of an even canopy means 9 or 10 colas this pretty on each plant
> 
> View attachment 4749532


I micro topped all of my mains and water hosed them. It’s made my ten main colas turn into fourth or fifty different flower sites topped into bud sites. What is this breed Afghan. I cloned orange dream with dragons breath so it has beautiful white flower pops with orange hairs all over it.


----------



## Holeleeshet (Jan 12, 2021)

What strain is this. I cross dragon breath with orange cream in it somewhat similar to that only more white than orange and yellow


----------



## Holeleeshet (Jan 12, 2021)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Hey yall since you all have been amazing i have to admit fault and ask for help.. last night my timer failed. Lights were on all night. That was day 8 of flowering. Do i keep em off for 24 hrs then get back on track? Please know that i understand the mistake and the potential problems that come along with it so please dont lash me lol. Advice please?


Having darkness isn’t really an issue that’s when they feed. , it’s being able to keep the slightest crack of light from outside reaching in restarting veg a problem. Should be fine though .


----------



## Killaki (Jan 12, 2021)

Holeleeshet said:


> I micro topped all of my mains and water hosed them. It’s made my ten main colas turn into fourth or fifty different flower sites topped into bud sites. What is this breed Afghan. I cloned orange dream with dragons breath so it has beautiful white flower pops with orange hairs all over it.


I have an ongoing cycle of platinum cookie x bubba kush that I lst and scrog to get a similar effect.


----------



## Holeleeshet (Jan 12, 2021)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Hey yall!! How have u all been? Guys i potted up 2 days ago but this morning I noticed a droop in this top... is this over watering? If so ill cut back. Any other ideas? Same plant and info as top of thread.


Give it a couple days it’s just fresh veg. They actually wilt the entire lifespan. When they stoop over there usually taking in water or waiting to grow more veg and ready the nutrients it needs.


----------



## Holeleeshet (Jan 12, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I agree with that 100% no doubt about it but I think tieing the top over offers similar results, I've both atm topped and tied and I can't pick out which is which looking at the top of canopy both have multiple branches with tops/colas.


I take my tops to the stand and leave them with the branches that grew behind them. I think you get more buds I’n smaller size that outweighs the total dry ten to one .agreed.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Jan 12, 2021)

*well since my thread is staring to get poppin again, she a close to harvest when is the absolute best time to cut for heavy couch like effects? Thanks yall*


----------



## Killaki (Jan 12, 2021)

Wildwelder303 said:


> *well since my thread is staring to get poppin again, she a close to harvest when is the absolute best time to cut for heavy couch like effects? Thanks yall*


You really want to wait for the tricoms to go all amber. That comes with age. Sativa's take FOREVER but are well worth the wait. That being said if you want a heavy couch lock you really should go with an indica dominant.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Jan 12, 2021)

Yea I know I wanted to go indica but I saw the sweet Island skunk flowers and switches last moment. I do have an indica enemy of the state growing In the veg tent that I would love to cross with the skunk


----------



## osowhom (Jan 13, 2021)

Holeleeshet said:


> I’d go 10 weeks if it’s sativa. Indica tends to triocome faster and you can get away with 8 or nine weeks of flower but them sativas like to be slow and rewarding. If it’s an auto flower on the other hand I’d say cut it two weeks no problem. I topped all my buds, tied them down and them topped all them bud sites and I have one plant that covers my whole four foot across closet. I’ve still got 7 or eight weeks to go till harvest.


FYI pests love and kind of fiber or yarn when you use it for training invest in some plant tie down wire i learned the hard way


----------



## osowhom (Jan 13, 2021)

Wildwelder303 said:


> *well since my thread is staring to get poppin again, she a close to harvest when is the absolute best time to cut for heavy couch like effects? Thanks yall*


30% amber for couch lock


----------



## Holeleeshet (Jan 13, 2021)

Killaki said:


> You really want to wait for the tricoms to go all amber. That comes with age. Sativa's take FOREVER but are well worth the wait. That being said if you want a heavy couch lock you really should go with an indica dominant.


My sativas are at week three and a half of flower and they only look like little popcorns if that gives an idea how long sativas need to wait. I was gonna go 11 weeks of flower but these bitches are acting snooty and making me wait 14 weeks from there rate of growth. I’m thinking about adding a dose of that miracle grow feed to my tiger bloom cause it has 24% nitrogen


----------



## Holeleeshet (Jan 13, 2021)

osowhom said:


> FYI pests love and kind of fiber or yarn when you use it for training invest in some plant tie down wire i learned the hard way


Yeah I learned too the hard way. lol I had to cut off that first Net because of it. The second net I used was hemp with wax coating and it’s doing pretty well.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Jan 13, 2021)

Fuck no more yarn man thanks! And 30% amber thanks! I just have a feeling I'm going to wk 10... holeesheet I just don't know 100% what I'm looking for IN TOTAL when to harvest. Every site is different and this plant to me looks like it needs to harvest but some times not... idk


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Jan 13, 2021)

Holeleeshet said:


> My sativas are at week three and a half of flower and they only look like little popcorns if that gives an idea how long sativas need to wait. I was gonna go 11 weeks of flower but these bitches are acting snooty and making me wait 14 weeks from there rate of growth. I’m thinking about adding a dose of that miracle grow feed to my tiger bloom cause it has 24% nitrogen


I use flora.nova veg and flora nova bloom.


----------



## Wildwelder303 (Jan 13, 2021)

Wildwelder303 said:


> I use flora.nova veg and flora nova bloom.


Floranova veg is high in N flora bloom is lower in N but higher in P.


----------



## Holeleeshet (Jan 13, 2021)

Tie the buds that you do have over as far as u can get the lower stem to show or high stress the middle of the branch and the stems that are underneath them will grow up as colas sites making the same size as the top maybe a little smaller. As long as the canopy is even they’ll all grow the same size. I only have three tops on my plants and the rest are lower branches that grew up from sea of greening. It really maximizes yield and the only No thanks I’ve had to do is defoliate once every other week and water the tops to compensate rain


----------



## osowhom (Jan 13, 2021)

Wildwelder303 said:


> Fuck no more yarn man thanks! And 30% amber thanks! I just have a feeling I'm going to wk 10... holeesheet I just don't know 100% what I'm looking for IN TOTAL when to harvest. Every site is different and this plant to me looks like it needs to harvest but some times not... idk


i harvested one last time with zero amber and 25% clear everyone loved it it is the stuff that makes you want to eat and do the dishes so it really is up to you


----------



## Holeleeshet (Jan 13, 2021)

osowhom said:


> i harvested one last time with zero amber and 25% clear everyone loved it it is the stuff that makes you want to eat and do the dishes so it really is up to you


Here’s the cut bud. Idk if I should keep it on and let it heal up n attemp a small reflower or chop it down to the flower site behind the cola branch. It’s on a dragons breath strain that I am trying out for a first time. It’s growing where looks like orange cream but taking forever to spread like that lemon and Afghan lush just does.


----------



## Holeleeshet (Jan 13, 2021)

It still looks clean and fresh so I was wondering if it would regrow new spuds


----------

